# How to sign up for new system? (Worldmarkbywyndham.com)



## PClapham (Apr 1, 2022)

The sign in asks for a user name and password and nothing I used on worldmarktheclub.com works- the phone number is never answered- how am I supposed to find our how to sign in?
thsnks
anita


----------



## CO skier (Apr 1, 2022)

There is a "How to register" video on the new website









						Navigating your new WorldMark by Wyndham website.
					

Your WorldMark by Wyndham website has a fresh, new look. Discover how to navigate your new website and book your timeshare vacations.




					worldmark.wyndhamdestinations.com


----------



## Sandy VDH (Apr 3, 2022)

Can you NO longer access the old site.  If I try I get redirected?


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 3, 2022)

Your old WM login and password won't work on the new site.  You need to register again.  I presume it's because they've moved things onto the Wyndham servers.

Dave


----------



## WManning (Apr 3, 2022)

Sandy VDH said:


> Can you NO longer access the old site.  If I try I get redirected?



You able to sign into new site? Worldmark was scheduled to phase out old system begining on March 24th.


----------



## WManning (Apr 3, 2022)

DaveNV said:


> Your old WM login and password won't work on the new site.  You need to register again.  I presume it's because they've moved things onto the Wyndham servers.
> 
> Dave


New system requires a username and password. Old system required a owner number and password for each ownership owned. The only thing better on new system it lets you switch between ownerships if you have more then one.


----------



## WManning (Apr 3, 2022)

Tacoma said:


> I seem to no longer have access to the old site. Could we perhaps start a new thread with just tricks of how to find things on the new website? Was looking for Monday Madness and Inventory specials and couldn't find them. I'm worried I'll never get a great reservation again by saving a search and logging on at exactly 6 am. Can we still do that? Also searching takes way more time and effort compared tot he old site.



@Sandy VDH
Old site was a lot easier for searching availability and finding bonus time.


----------



## PClapham (Apr 6, 2022)

HELP!  I keep trying to register and it tells me I’m already registered but I have no user name or password since it didn’t give the opportunity to create those!  Now what can I do?
anita


----------



## PClapham (Apr 6, 2022)

And what is Vimeo?
thanks
anita


----------



## easyrider (Apr 6, 2022)

PClapham said:


> HELP!  I keep trying to register and it tells me I’m already registered but I have no user name or password since it didn’t give the opportunity to create those!  Now what can I do?
> anita



This was happening to me regarding my other WM accounts. After you register one WM account all you do is switch accounts after log in. 

Did you ever create an usser name or password ? Maybe call WM and ask for help if you don't remember. They should know.

Bill


----------



## PClapham (Apr 9, 2022)

easyrider said:


> This was happening to me regarding my other WM accounts. After you register one WM account all you do is switch accounts after log in.
> 
> Did you ever create an usser name or password ? Maybe call WM and ask for help if you don't remember. They should know.
> 
> Bill


How to call? No answer on 8004570103.
thanks
anita


----------



## PClapham (Apr 9, 2022)

PClapham said:


> How to call? No answer on 8004570103.
> thanks
> anita


----------



## PClapham (Apr 9, 2022)

Ps -  ever put in name or password on this new site and have no other accounts.


----------



## easyrider (Apr 9, 2022)

PClapham said:


> How to call? No answer on 8004570103.
> thanks
> anita



I haven't called WM for a while but everytime I do I get an automated option menu. As soon as I get this I push 1 on my phone and wait up to 30 minutes or longer with the phone speaker on until I get a representative.

Bill


----------



## WManning (Apr 9, 2022)

easyrider said:


> I haven't called WM for a while but everytime I do I get an automated option menu. As soon as I get this I push 1 on my phone and wait up to 30 minutes or longer with the phone speaker on until I get a representative.
> 
> Bill


Only 30 minutes you are doing good. I have waited over 1-1/2 hours more times then I'd like to remember.


----------



## easyrider (Apr 9, 2022)

WManning said:


> Only 30 minutes you are doing good. I have waited over 1-1/2 hours more times then I'd like to remember.



Sometime I have waited so long I forget who I called , lol.

Bill


----------



## PClapham (Apr 9, 2022)

CO skier said:


> There is a "How to register" video on the new website
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did this one and it says I’m registered but


easyrider said:


> Sometime I have waited so long I forget who I called , lol.
> 
> Bill


I
i finally got thru and was passed to ownercare, they gave me a user name and password and -THEY DONT WORK!
anita


----------



## easyrider (Apr 9, 2022)

PClapham said:


> I did this one and it says I’m registered but
> I
> i finally got thru and was passed to ownercare, they gave me a user name and password and -THEY DONT WORK!
> anita



Maybe find some one that is tech savy to help. Kids seem to get it.  

Bill


----------



## Mongoose (Apr 9, 2022)

PClapham said:


> And what is Vimeo?
> thanks
> anita


Its like Youtube.  Just run a search on the name.


----------



## PClapham (Apr 10, 2022)

Mongoose said:


> Its like Youtube.  Just run a search on the name.


Ok.  I finally got into this new website after a second reset by customer care.  Many thanks for all the help!
anita


----------



## katsgarden (Apr 15, 2022)

It took me awhile and a lot of frustration. I finally figured out that although I am listed as an owner, the only name it would accept was my husbands name. So, it appears the the "registration" will only accept 1 name and not the other.  They have made this new website totally NON user friendly.


----------



## WManning (Apr 15, 2022)

katsgarden said:


> It took me awhile and a lot of frustration. They have made this new website totally NON user friendly.


Compared to the old website the new one is 2 steps backwards.


----------



## Mongoose (Apr 15, 2022)

It gets a B for style and a C- for execution.  I have booked a few times without too much trouble.   The two factor authentication process doesn't seem to like my iPad.


----------



## jrb916 (Apr 15, 2022)

WM resorts don’t like my iPad.  I can see bonus time & deals but when I try & choose a resort, I get a blank page, every time.  This is after I used the 2 step authorization every time I log in (sometimes I have to log in several times during one search.  I would give the site a F—-.  Luckily we could book our first WM trip on a laptop.  We were short one day, so tried to waitlist it & it came through within a week.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 16, 2022)

I am getting an error message on the new website, which says
*Your account has not been reactivated. Please contact a WorldMark representative at 800-607-4389.*
:


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 16, 2022)

I was adding a few listings to Koala and having no problems, then I couldn't see any of the listings.  

Is WorldMark's site down, or am I being targeted for my four rentals per year.


----------



## keno999 (Apr 16, 2022)

I'm getting the same.  Tried to logon 5 times and got on one today.  Same thing happened yesterday.  Also can't login to CW.


----------



## HudsHut (Apr 16, 2022)

I just called the number, and the rep came back from "on hold" and let me know that IT is working on it, and they expect it back up within an hour. 

Take it with a grain of salt...


----------



## Mongoose (Apr 16, 2022)

HudsHut said:


> I just called the number, and the rep came back from "on hold" and let me know that IT is working on it, and they expect it back up within an hour.
> 
> Take it with a grain of salt...


Their error messages just create more problems.  Why not say the system is temporarily unavailable instead of calling into question the status of your account.


----------



## Mongoose (Apr 16, 2022)

Seems to be up and running now.


----------



## WyndhamBarter (May 13, 2022)

Has anyone figured out how to turn off two-step authentication (2FA) on the new site?

On my iPad it let me check a box ‘do not challenge me again on this device’ (Chrome),
but it continues to required a new emailed code every time.  Ouch!!


----------



## markb53 (May 13, 2022)

WyndhamBarter said:


> Has anyone figured out how to turn off two-step authentication (2FA) on the new site?
> 
> On my iPad it let me check a box ‘do not challenge me again on this device’ (Chrome),
> but it continues to required a new emailed code every time.  Ouch!!



That’s happing to me too.


----------

